# Anyone heard of Woodchuck sawmills?



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2007)

My Dad is looking to purchase a manual bandmill soon. The usual suspects are on the list (Norwood, LM1, Timberking) but the Woodchuck by Quailty Manufacturing looks interesting too. Anyone heard anything about them?

http://www.1800woodchuck.com/


----------



## MJR (Apr 19, 2007)

These mills are made down the road from me. The welding looks very good and the machines are built strong. It seems to be a smaller operation. I noticed one of these on E-Bay the other day. I did not demeo the mill. Also located by me is Hudson, Woodmizer, and Norwood. I ended up getting a Norwood lumberlite. There was some quality issues with my mill, but the suppoert staff at Norwood resolved them. At $2900 you get what you pay for.
I am a newbie. The guy who used to mill my logs died. I have a small hobby farm. Back in 1995 I planted 26,000 seedlings (Red Pine, Norways, and Larch). The Lumberlite should work fine for me. But I will say the mill from Quality Manufacturing is made much better and stronger. I don't know if helped or not. 

Good luck.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2007)

MJR said:


> These mills are made down the road from me. The welding looks very good and the machines are built strong. It seems to be a smaller operation. I noticed one of these on E-Bay the other day. I did not demeo the mill. Also located by me is Hudson, Woodmizer, and Norwood. I ended up getting a Norwood lumberlite. There was some quality issues with my mill, but the suppoert staff at Norwood resolved them. At $2900 you get what you pay for.
> I am a newbie. The guy who used to mill my logs died. I have a small hobby farm. Back in 1995 I planted 26,000 seedlings (Red Pine, Norways, and Larch). The Lumberlite should work fine for me. But I will say the mill from Quality Manufacturing is made much better and stronger. I don't know if helped or not.
> 
> Good luck.



That's what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2007)

The Lumberlite 24 mill is NOT in the same class as the Woodchuck... You shouldn't try to compare those two mills...

The Woodchuck is in the Lumbermate 2000 class... In fact the std. LM2000 really is a bigger higher capacity mill than the std. woodchuck, if you actually compare the specs. of both mills..

I think if you saw on both of them, your going to find the LM more refined...

Rob


----------



## MJR (Apr 19, 2007)

The Lumberlite 24 mill is NOT in the same class as the Woodchuck... You shouldn't try to compare those two mills...

*I agree the Woodchuck is better made*. 

*But I will say the mill from Quality Manufacturing is made much better and stronger. *

The only comparison between the two mills is the size of the log they can mill. The LL24 over time can be made stronger (the track). I feel the LL24 is a very good alterative to someone trying to save some money, has some mechanical skills, and has no plans of high volume production. I spent the winter researching mills. There are some very good mills on the market. The shipping cost adds up very fast. A person with a bunch of coins in their pockets has a lot of good choices. I have a family of five, one (main) income, and my wife is going back to college full time. 

Debating equipment is always fun - saws, trucks, tractors, deer rifles, ect..

Like I stated, I am a newbie to milling. I was impressed with the strength of the mills at Quality Manufacturing. This is all I can add at my skill level. Take it for what it is. Thanks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2007)

> I agree the Woodchuck is better made.
> 
> But I will say the mill from Quality Manufacturing is made much better and stronger.



Let's see, $2995 VS $5,000 plus!! Geee, what one will have the most iron in it???????

Ya don't have to be a genius to figure that one out!

Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2007)

I've studied specs and pictures all over the web the last few weeks and the Woodchuck and LM2000. They are very similar in many ways and both have 24" cut capacity. In my opinion, I like the _welded_ tube steel frame and head rig construction of the Woodchuck over the LM2000's bolted stamped guage metal. However, the Norwood has 6 total posts (vs 4 on the WC) in the head rig, better gusseting in the head rig and larger available engines.

I've seen pictures of several highly modified LM2000 mills that owners added a few features that are standard on the WC. A cam operated log dog is one example.

To this point, my research had shown me that the WC has a better frame and the LM2000 has a better head rig. Both are quality mills for what you pay for them.

Rob, how long did it take you to assemble your mill? Honestly


----------



## flht01 (Apr 20, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> ...Rob, how long did it take you to assemble your mill? Honestly



And just how many pop rivets does it really take :jester:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 20, 2007)

Most folks don't have any idea of how a "debossed beam" works, so they assume it's not strong...

But, i see a lot more differences in those two mills than just the frame. For instance, did you look at the blade guides? There are other things too...

Norwood "invented" this class of sawmill and they have been doing it for a long time. I think for the $$ spent they are still at the top of the heap..

As for assembly time, i'm not sure why i'd lie about it ? but you don't have to take my word for that. Go read what owners have to say about "it" and much more... http://www.norwoodindustries.com/townhall/viewtopic.php?t=1529

Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Most folks don't have any idea of how a "debossed beam" works, so they assume it's not strong...




I never said it wasn't strong. I said I prefer the tube steel for a couple of reasons. One reason it's a common item if repair/replacement is necessary and a few others.



Sawyer Rob said:


> But, i see a lot more differences in those two mills than just the frame. For instance, did you look at the blade guides? There are other things too...



Yes, I did. 



Sawyer Rob said:


> Norwood "invented" this class of sawmill and they have been doing it for a long time. I think for the $$ spent they are still at the top of the heap..



I don't disagree with you but I still think there are some areas where it could be tweaked.



Sawyer Rob said:


> As for assembly time, i'm not sure why i'd lie about it ? but you don't have to take my word for that. Go read what owners have to say about "it" and much more... http://www.norwoodindustries.com/townhall/viewtopic.php?t=1529
> 
> Rob



I can see where you could think that's what I was implying. I wasn't and I apologize if I offended you. The link you provided is a perfect example of why I'm asking the question here. The experiences I have read about are all over the place so I asked you as I value your opinion.

Something that's also obvious every where you look is how happy owners are with them. That says a lot for the machine and company.


----------



## olyman (Apr 20, 2007)

woodmizer---that mill---went to see a guy in kellogg,iowa---that builds one almost like it--only a lot better--and the cost is 3995.00----it rocks---24 hp honda


----------



## James04 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Champion sawmill*

Hi guys. I am new to the forum. I have been thinking about getting a mill and came across this. http://championsawmill.com/anglais.html. Looks like it is built really well for the money. 13 Hp 17'x 32" capacity for $4695 Canadian (about $4150 US). So I was wondering how it compares to the models you have been discussing.

James


----------



## Flubberboy (Apr 21, 2007)

I've owned and operated most every portable mill made and for the money in the $5,000 - $10,000 range the LM2000 is the best, in my opinion, but unlike other brands, it comes completely unassembled and it is A NIGHTMARE to assemble! If you are just cutting lumber for fun you might even enjoy putting one together.

With that said, if you are trying to run a business better hire a machinist to assemble it. There must be at least a 5 gallon pail FULL of 1000s of screws, bolts, washers, bracket pieces, cables and on and on and on.

The last time I tried to warn someone about the Noorwood mills several LM2000 cry-baby owners got their panties in a knot. They'd like you to believe it's so simple to assemble. BS. Some even said their kids did it! These people probably cut their own hair to save $10 too.

I have spoken with DOZENS of LM2000 owners who tried assembling their Noorwood mill themselves. About half of them gave up and never finished assembling it and the other half own a mill that works like crap. Unless you mill for a living and have operated all brands, makes and models you may not even know if a mill you assembled yourself is working properly. Even assembled by kids the mill will probably still cut wood.

Yes, anyone could probably assemble one -but only if your time is worthless. Why in the world they sell these in a million pieces is a real mystery. Sure, maybe your kids can do it like others have claimed but if you want it to work properly it needs to be assembled right.

We've hand built many, many sawmills and resaws of every size and shape and we have several very talented and highly paid employees - the kind who can repair or build nearly anything from scratch. We have a full metal fabrication shop and machine shop on site. We assemble and build things everyday. The LM2000 mill is A NIGHTMARE!~ Just buy one assembled or pay a machinist to assemble it like we ended up doing. 

We now have a LM2000 that works like a champ. Fly out here and use ours for a day or a week anytime before you buy any brand of mill. Ours works great, has under 100 hours on it, has every possible option and I'd sell it cheap or trade it for something we can use. If you buy one elsewhere be SURE to get at least the 25hp industrial quality engine or larger. Nothing smaller.

Take it from someone who knows. Someone in the business - it's a nightmare. In the time you spend putting one together correctly you could go out and earn 20X as much doing tree work. Here again, if your time is not worth anything and you enjoy challenges, you can save some $$$ by doing it yourself. 

Come out and run any of our portable mills anytime. I wouldn't advise buying any brand without first running one for a day.

Dennis


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 21, 2007)

Dennis (flubberboy),

I sent you a PM


----------



## KurtFromJersey (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll happly stand in line behind Aggie.


----------



## RussF (Jun 25, 2022)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> My Dad is looking to purchase a manual bandmill soon. The usual suspects are on the list (Norwood, LM1, Timberking) but the Woodchuck by Quailty Manufacturing looks interesting too. Anyone heard anything about them?
> 
> http://www.1800woodchuck.com/


----------



## RussF (Jun 25, 2022)

Consider yourself real fortunate if you can find one of these. I especially like how you raise and lower the head. I wish I had the Grisly 36 .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 25, 2022)

I have a Norwood, and the thing is about other mills is, some features can be nice, but there's no advantage to many of the things they use, especially if other mills aren't having a problem with their way.

For instance, raising and lowering the head, mine works just fine and has since the 90's, so to me, there's no advantage to some of the other company's system. Same with putting grease zerks on the track wheels, mine are sealed and I've never had to replace one. Norwood has eliminated the need for "pillow block" bearings like others use ect...

I'm sure most mills work just fine, but I like the system Norwood uses, it's simple and it works.

SR


----------

